# Seized hot water tap



## Mark Hancock (18 May 2012)

Any suggestions for how to undo a seized up hot water tap? I need to replace the washer and can't get it apart.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## AndyT (18 May 2012)

There are lots of different taps and awkward corners to install them - so a picture would help a lot.
But if the problem is about how to get a secure grip on a smooth chrome body so as to be able to remove the outer shroud and expose the works, I've found Boa wrenches to be really good:







Get both sizes - they are not dear - Axi have them for £3.50 and £7.75 but I expect they are widely available.


----------



## Dibs-h (18 May 2012)

Mark Hancock":105ehy81 said:


> Any suggestions for how to undo a seized up hot water tap? I need to replace the washer and can't get it apart.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark



Assuming it's a traditional type of type - i.e. no plastic in the handle etc. I swap the propane canister in the blowtorch for a MAP one, quick warm up and the tap has come undone easily with water pump pliers. Now if a tap doesn't want to come apart for whatever reason - I just warm it up with MAP and bingo.

HIH

Dibs


----------



## Mark Hancock (18 May 2012)

Dibs

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Lons (18 May 2012)

Hi Mark

If the valve is seized in the tap body, try Dibs method but you may need to replace sealing washers if overheated.

If you can get the mechanism out but the valve stem is seized then remove the "horseshoe" top clip and you should be able to reverse wind it out then a rub with fine wirewool / brasso will soon put it right. Lubricate with silicone grease or vaseline if thats all you have before re-fitting.

Done it more times than I care to remember. :lol: 

Bob


----------



## Eric The Viking (20 May 2012)

If it's chrome, watch out if you heat it - it will probably discolour and that will be hard to get rid of.

For 'Victorian style' taps, with the hexagonal top exposed, I wrap insulating tape round the hexagonal part, tightly, then use a long reach socket (six- rather than 12-sided if possible), withthe T-bar from the set. A sharp tap with a hammer on the end of the bar (take up as much slack as poss first) usually breaks the bond. If you're doing this over a ceramic washbasin you might want to protect it with a bit of carpet or blanket, in case you drop something (DAMHIK, etc.).

Horrid job!

E.


----------

